# AAAGGHHH! GNATS SWARMING IN HOUSE (KITCHEN)



## Performancemini (Mar 19, 2012)

It has been so nice. We had (again) all the windows open today. Then this evening, lights on, went in the kitchen and the white fridge was COVERED in little gnats! Gnats around the whole kitchen! They were coming in the kitchen screened window it seems. We killed off what we could with wet paper towels and read the computor and put out a dish of honey, a dish of water and syrup. Cleaned up all the dishes. Hot dishwater and soap and cleaned all the counters. Removed all the fruit. Etc. Lights off in kitchen, but now I see they are migrating to the smaller livingroom light and wall! Any other ideas out there to rid myself of them? (oh-covered garbage can from kitchen went out on the mud porch too). I hate bugs! And I think it's going to be a very buggie summer from the looks of things!


----------



## jyuukai (Mar 19, 2012)

I struggled with these all last summer. Got them out of the kitchen, they moved to the main room (its a one room apt with akitchen and bathroom) Got them out of the main room, they went to the bathroom. Got them out of the bathroom, they went back to the kitchen. They went away when fall came but now they are back of course. I hate bugs!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Are they the same as those drain flies? I've had them for two weeks. Had to hang fly catcher strips all over, they are real tiny but annoying. We have a plant light over the sink and plants on the ledge, can't leave the windows open or beetles, and all manor of things seem to find their way in if the windows are open. WAs out bathing a mare this morning and a lady bug landed on my arm! Flies are out, bees, hornets and wasps already. Went to the feed store and they said the martins are back early. My martin house isn't cleaned out yet! I got so frustrated last year I put duck tape around all the screens, and still the little buggars found their way in. I don't mind bugs outside, but hate them in the house. I have mint planted outside the kitchen and we had ants in their yesterday. Yes I'm with you guys, it's going to be a bad bug year, so stock up on spray, strips and fles control for the pets.*


----------



## Boss Mare (Mar 20, 2012)

I had that problem last year with gnats in my kitchen. I poured bleach down the drains. Then took a plastic cup with vinegar and a few drops of dish soap.. plastic wrap over the top with a few holes and it worked very effectively. Alcohol also worked down the drains when I didn't have bleach available.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 21, 2012)

They will look for damp areas to hang out. Putting 2-4 ounces of straight bleach down every drain in your house will disinfect the drain and kill anything that is hanging out/laying eggs near or in your drain trap.


----------



## Reble (Mar 21, 2012)

We have little black bugs we call beer bugs, when we sit outside in the summer.

We put out a slice of white breed on the ground away from us, and within no time

it is covered under the bread.

Try leaving a slice on your counter, for a while than check under it.

When the bread gets full, put in a bag and close up tight.

Not sure but this might have the same attraction for your type of bugs, does not hurt to try.


----------



## Reble (Mar 21, 2012)

found this information for you.. looks like some others have told you about vinegar.

You can also get rid of gnats by using products found around the home. Since they are attracted to the scent of vinegar, fill a jar with vinegar and poke holes in the lid. The gnats will climb into the jar, but they won't be able to climb out. For those that remain in the house, try putting vegetable oil around your kitchen sink drain. Gnats finding themselves coated in the oil will be unable to breed. If you're not interested in potentially clogging your drain with vegetable oil, pouring a cup of ammonia down your kitchen sink is said to get rid of any flies hovering around that area. Let it sit for a couple of hours before using the sink again.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Since the first night we haven't 'seen' hardly any of them. But we are keeping the kitchen window closed. It's on the North side and in the shade most of the time-so the flower bed underneath stays pretty moist. I am going to try the bleach I guess next. (The fumes won't be too bad or bad for us/dogs will they?-I tend to be a bit nose/stomach sensitive).


----------

